# Soccer World Championship



## Karoojager

Yesterday was the opening ceremony in Johannesburg for soccer world championship.
A lot of people in S.A. hope that this sport event let the money flow into S.A. ( this is what the TV and radio station want to tell us here ). Since weeks the TV broadcast only the sunny side of S.A. and sometimes some pictures from the townships. What I miss is the other side of the medal, like robbery, farmer killing, corruption and raping.

Is any what really changing to a better side in S.A. ?


----------



## normbates1

going to see England v USA tomorrow. Then Cameroon v Japan on Monday.


----------



## Karoojager

I hope you see two good and fair games.


----------



## Bushkey

Karoojager said:


> Yesterday was the opening ceremony in Johannesburg for soccer world championship.
> A lot of people in S.A. hope that this sport event let the money flow into S.A. ( this is what the TV and radio station want to tell us here ). Since weeks the TV broadcast only the sunny side of S.A. and sometimes some pictures from the townships. What I miss is the other side of the medal, like robbery, farmer killing, corruption and raping.
> 
> Is any what really changing to a better side in S.A. ?


Frank, from news reports I understand that Afriforum (www.afriforum.co.za/english/) was handing out DVD's and fliers at the Jhb International Airport to foreigners warning them of dangers, criminal hotspots etc and took the opportunity to highlight the ongoing farm murders and hate speech from certain politicians in our country.


----------



## Karoojager

Thank you Bossie for the very interesting link.:thumbs_up
Unfortunately the German TV don`t show us this side of S.A. behind the games.


----------



## Karoojager

What a pity for Bafana Bafana, only a draw
It was a great game, unfortunately they was not able to get another goal by some good chances.


----------



## Bushkey

Karoojager said:


> What a pity for Bafana Bafana, only a draw
> It was a great game, unfortunately they was not able to get another goal by some good chances.


I am happy Frank. It can only get better. This was the first at this level, against a team that totally outweighed ours.

And I have to mention it was the first soccer game I ever watched. It wasn't nearly as painful a I thought.


----------



## Karoojager

Bushkey said:


> I am happy Frank. It can only get better. This was the first at this level, against a team that totally outweighed ours.
> 
> And I have to mention it was the first soccer game I ever watched. It wasn't nearly as painful a I thought.


Please Bossie, be not so hard with the S.A. team.
Although, after I saw the France and Uruguay team play ( this was not a good game ) the level of this teams is higher and the S.A. team will have a hard work and lot`s of luck to reach the next group.


----------



## Karoojager

Up to now I saw all soccer games and I am very impatiently to see the last game for today USA vs UK. I think this will be the highlight for today.
The only thing was awake my displeasure after four games is this fo..en Vuvuzelas. As I heard this first by the game S.A. vs Uruguay I was very impressed, now I miss the songs from the different team supporter to push up her teams. The Vuvuzelas with her loud noises destroy all other noises from the supporter around the world.
What a pity that I can not hear the nice songs from the Rooinecks in one hour.

For the Rugby hardliners, please have a look at this moffie sport, you never get the chance again to see so much international moffies by playing in you country:wink:

*Gesondheid al in die rondheid* :beer::darkbeer:

Frank


----------



## urabus

cant shoot tomorrow.....match day/road closure/range next to stadium :sad:
but i will be going to Germany vs Australia :thumbs_up
i'm so over all the SWC hype.....i'm only interested with the actual soccer games. let's be realistic.....the SWC is not going to solve the problems we face in SA, the money should have been spent on more important stuff like education, housing.....etc and we the tax payers will be the ones paying for it for the next 30+ years on top of the water, electricity...everything that we already paying for the majority of the population.........


----------



## Karoojager

urabus said:


> cant shoot tomorrow.....match day/road closure/range next to stadium :sad:
> but i will be going to Germany vs Australia :thumbs_up
> i'm so over all the SWC hype.....i'm only interested with the actual soccer games. let's be realistic.....the SWC is not going to solve the problems we face in SA, the money should have been spent on more important stuff like education, housing.....etc and we the tax payers will be the ones paying for it for the next 30+ years on top of the water, electricity...everything that we already paying for the majority of the population.........


Hardy,

I am sure you will see a good game and I hope the German team get not a Bure slaap pil from the Oz team.
With you critical words about the SWC in South Afrika I am 100% agree with you. South Afrika have more important problems for what this country need money. But in my oppinion it is the new way around the world, first the politicians spend money for prestige objects and later to cure problems.
Here in Germany and Europe the political streaming is exactly the same, but if the bill will come, we must pay this with growing taxes.


----------



## Karoojager

This was a soccer lesson:thumbs_up:beer::darkbeer:
If you was there Hardy you saw a good game.
A good start for the German team in Durban.


----------



## urabus

what a game!!!!!!
4-0 
glad i was wearing my german team jacket :wink:


----------



## Bushkey

The German flags are waving high in Tzaneen today.


----------



## Karoojager

Alot of houses have the German flag out of the windows here in my town. The only South Afrika flag is on my house:wink:


----------



## Karoojager

*vanaand Bafana Bafana moet moeite doen jy beste prestasie.*


View attachment 797835
*vs*
View attachment 797834




One S.A. banner is high up in Germany


----------



## Karoojager

hoe jammer !!hoe jammer !!hoe jammer !!


----------



## Philip Moolman

*Worldcup*



Karoojager said:


> hoe jammer !!hoe jammer !!hoe jammer !!


Frank,
Dis jammer,BUT we are ranked 83rd.To be honest we are not a the same league as Germany,Argentine,Brazil etc.
At practise sessions it sometaime happens that they practise not even with a full squad(at least that is how it was in the past).
Philip


----------



## Karoojager

Philip Moolman said:


> Frank,
> Dis jammer,BUT we are ranked 83rd.To be honest we are not a the same league as Germany,Argentine,Brazil etc.
> At practise sessions it sometaime happens that they practise not even with a full squad(at least that is how it was in the past).
> Philip


Ach Philip, I know that S.A. is not in the same league like some European and South American soccer nations, but S.A. is the inviter and especially for me with a Afrikanerheart it is painful if Bafana Bafana are out.
Groete
Frank


----------



## Karoojager

In 45 minutes a really good soccer team show the rest of the world what is a good soccer game !!!!:thumbs_up
My beer is cold and the Boereworst is ready, what need a man more to be happy ?


----------



## urabus

some one to blow your vuvuzela......haha :wink:


----------



## Karoojager

Today is the last chance for Bafana Bafana !!!!
Let us press our thumbs for a good game and a success for S.A.


----------



## Karoojager

*Unbelievable BAFANA BAFANA !!!!!!! 2:0 in the first half !!!!
They kick the worldchampion out !!!!*

*Einer geht noch, einer geht noch rein, einer geht noch, einer muss noch sein !!!*:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## harm_hunter

i hope the boys make it.


----------



## GuinnessGood

thanks for giving the french the boot!!!


----------



## Karoojager

What a pity !!! So much chances for a goal
But South Afrika can be proud for her soccer team. This team must be up her heads.

View attachment 800781


----------



## bbjavelina

*I'm really glad you lads are enjoying!*

And why not? Some of the problems in the world today are because "nations" don't enjoy a shared identity.

On a purely selfish note, I'll be glad when this FIFA stuff is over and and you return to those things which interest me --- that is, sticking arrows in plains game. I'm absolutely childish in my obsession with hunting in SA. No apoligies!

Now, move on.

Best of luck to each of you!


----------



## Karoojager

Hello Butch,

You are completely right, sorry that I start this thread.
Seems I misunderstand the South Afrika section of Archery Talk more to stay in contact with penpals and talked about anything and everything.

I have no new hunting story in my pocket, I know my hunting stuff and what I need for hunting, I have no question about archery. I be quiet :zip:


----------



## bbjavelina

*Karoojager*

Please do not take my comments wrong! That was all in jest.

The ZAR forum is the most important to me on all of AT. I even read the ones in Afrikaans just to se if I can figure out what they are saying. The subject is less important than the content.

Enjoy -- and I'll keep quiet.


----------



## Karoojager

*Germany 4 : 1 England*


----------



## Dugga Boy

Karoojager said:


> *Germany 4 : 1 England*


That's it brother!

SA has never been a good battle ground for the khakis.

DB


----------



## Karoojager

Here a proud supporter of the German team from S.A
Ruhan, you are great !!! Thank you for the phone call after the game.



View attachment 803196


----------



## Philip Moolman

*Germany-England*

Welldone to you and your team!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bushkey

Great stuff Germany.

Now I have a serious problem. Short History. During the Rugby World cups of past years I supported two teams. Always the "Mighty Boks", full out, but always interested in the doings of the Argentinian team. I have always liked them, passionate people. 

With the soccer world cup I supported Bafana, full out, but I have two other teams I also follow closely. Germany and Argentina. Now they are meeting each other the weekend. Sadly only one will progress but then I have one team left to support wholeheartedly for the reminder of the series.


----------



## Karoojager

Philip Moolman said:


> Welldone to you and your team!!!!!!!!


Thank you Philip, but it was more this young german team than me:wink:

I had after the game one rumpotjie for each goal:darkbeer: I hope they win next time only with 3 goals difference.



Bushkey said:


> Great stuff Germany.
> 
> Now I have a serious problem. Short History. During the Rugby World cups of past years I supported two teams. Always the "Mighty Boks", full out, but always interested in the doings of the Argentinian team. I have always liked them, passionate people.
> 
> With the soccer world cup I supported Bafana, full out, but I have two other teams I also follow closely. Germany and Argentina. Now they are meeting each other the weekend. Sadly only one will progress but then I have one team left to support wholeheartedly for the reminder of the series.


Both teams are great Bossie, but with a little bit luck and a fighter heart the krauts will arrive the final.
In any case Germany vs Argentina will show to all supporter a great game !!
Can`t wait for Saturday


----------



## Karoojager

Ghana is out, what for a dramatic penalty !!!!
So much misfortune in the last minute


----------



## 442fps

Germany , Germany 

What an unbeliavable game from this young team :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Karoojager

View attachment 806341


*Deutschland 4:0*

Great game !!! But now I must drink 4 Rumpojie this night :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Bushkey

Congratulations Frank. I am very happy with the German performance. This young team will be doing excellent in future. They are still going to kick but. They definitely have my support for the rest of the WC.


----------



## Karoojager

At sunday I had a bit babalaas:mg:
I hope they win in the future 2 : 0:teeth:


----------



## Bushkey

Karoojager said:


> At sunday I had a bit babalaas:mg:
> I hope they win in the future 2 : 0:teeth:


I don't care Frank, as long as the win. :darkbeer:


----------



## Karoojager

*So Germany will win Tomorrow !!!
German team plays from left to right*


View attachment 807914


----------



## Karoojager

Today is the day, may god give this eleven boys the power by this game what I have in my loins :angel:


----------



## Karoojager

That stupid [email protected]§k of an octopus is going to be calamari tomorrow when Germany beats Spain!


----------



## Karoojager

*The dream is over* 

But tomorrow we eat calamari paella:teeth:


----------



## Karoojager

The live goes on and tomorrow is *Currie Cup with the Bulles*


----------



## jcdup

Karoojager said:


> The live goes on and tomorrow is *Currie Cup with the Bulles*


Alway something to look forward to...


----------

